# VHS found in Clearfork Reservoir



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I copied this from the OHMC site. 

Everyone please remember to thoroughly clean your boat after every trip on the water. 

As I'm sure most of you know Clearfork is Ohio's only muskie broodstock lake. This could have devastating effects on the future of fishing in Ohio.



Thursday, June 05, 2008 
D'Arcy Egan
Plain Dealer Columnist 


A disease that has killed fish around the lower Great Lakes has been discovered in Clearfork Reservoir, an Ohio inland lake near Mansfield. 


The Ohio Division of Wildlife collected routine fish samples in April to test for Viral Hemorrhagic Septicemia (VHS) outside of the Lake Erie drainage. Test results announced Wednesday detected a positive sample from a muskie netted from Clearfork Reservoir.


Wildlife officials are asking anglers and boaters to avoid moving live fish from Clearfork Reservoir to other waters; to drain water from boat live wells, bilges and engines before leaving the reservoir; and to empty bait buckets and coolers. 


Wildlife experts said VHS poses no risk to humans. Swimming will not put people at risk, and fish caught from Clearfork Reservoir are safe to eat. 

The virus was confirmed by a U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service laboratory in La Crosse, Wis.


A large fish kill from VHS was documented in western Lake Erie 2006, with mostly sheepshead, or freshwater drum, dying. There was a smaller fish kill in 2007.


There has not been a fish kill in Clearfork Reservoir. 

To reach this Plain Dealer reporter: 

[email protected], 216-999-5158


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, the company I work for is always jumping through the hoops required to remain VHS free and certified, which few of the hatcherys in Ohio can say. VHS is serious business, scary to hear of it in an inland lake.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

In Michigan, you need written proof that the minnows you possess came from a dealer/shop who get them from a certified non-VHS provider. No proof document or after the document date, and the fine is heavy. They are not messing around up there. 

Now that it has been proven in an Ohio inland lake, we probably won't be far behind. If they want to stop the spread, it will have to be done soon. It must be seriously enforced since not all folks are sportsman who would follow the rules. It wouldn't surprise me to see a day where possessing minnows is illegal, unless the state can figure out a way to easily enforce against those without documented VHS-free minnows. Unlike Ohio, where sentences are often reduced in court, Michigan doesn't mess around with the VHS-related issues.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its just depressing that vhs is now in the ohio drainege, but not much we can do about it now, i am curious as to where they will get the broodstock next year after this.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have seen several floaters in CF and I guess the VHS would explain it. I would bet money on it that the spread was from a boat put in St Clair and then put in CF and not via minnows or a hatchery problem since the other resevoirs don't seem to have it? I could be wrong, but that's my theory on it. If I'm not mistaken that resevoir is part of the Ohio River drainage. NICE!!! 

CG


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

In the Chptr 41 spring tournament, I counted at least 15 floaters. A little scary...., hopefully too much damage won't be done.
Greg.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> In Michigan, you need written proof that the minnows you possess came from a dealer/shop who get them from a certified non-VHS provider. No proof document or after the document date, and the fine is heavy. They are not messing around up there. .


That is pretty intense. The company I work for, we deliver fish to Michigan on a regular basis if the pond has any permanant discharge we cannot stock the fish there without the proper permits. It's a huge pain the butt, but it's honestly worth every penny and minute it cost us. VHS is pretty serious business.

It's important to note we are VHS tested and certified free of VHS multiple times per year, and we still have to jump through the hoops.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey CG,

Now I get it-why Pymatuning has a 9.9 HP limit and they're getting very strict on it. The bigger boats with bigger motors have a higher probability to fish the bigger lakes/Great Lakes, and carry VHS to inlands. Just a tought?
Greg.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I suppose that could have something to do with it. I thought they always enforced that regulations on 9.9 restricted lakes. I was under impression that if you have a big boat and no outboard of 9.9 or smaller then you could still put in, but you would have to use the electric trolling motor the whole time. I could be wrong though?

CG


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think that's somewhat of a stretch.... probably just to keep erosion to a minimum on those lakes, and to maintain a more quiet atmosphere on those lakes considering acreage.


----------

